# net.eth0 problmes

## Robin79

Hi!

Seems i have a problem with the internet connection it should be 100 mbit but is like capped at 20 mbit and now i saw this 

```

~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:52:CF:93

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:47605270 errors:162 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:162

          TX packets:47368641 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2416838284 (2304.8 Mb)  TX bytes:216107439 (206.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:cdefc000-0

```

what does the errors mean?

----------

## Errtu

Taking a wild guess here:

Errors in received packets. Possibly due to a faulty NIC/router/switch/etc you name it. Most likely, since you don't get any TX errors, it's your switch/hub/router/modem. 

Feel free to correct me  :Smile: 

Edit: emerge ethtool and check out settings of eth0. Maybe it's in Half Duplex mode?

----------

## Robin79

Okey so it is a router issue? i got a wrtg54gs with dd-wrt latest beta i already got ethool and it shows me this...

```

~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: g

        Wake-on: g

        Link detected: yes

~ # ethtool -S eth0

NIC statistics:

     rx_packets: 81787990

     tx_packets: 93720938

     rx_bytes: 73980929582

     tx_bytes: 89675027548

     rx_errors: 164

     tx_errors: 0

     rx_dropped: 0

     tx_dropped: 0

     multicasts: 950

     collisions: 0

     rx_length_errors: 0

     rx_buffer_overflow_errors: 164

     rx_crc_errors: 0

     rx_frame_errors: 0

     rx_too_short_errors: 0

     rx_too_long_errors: 0

     rx_carrier_extension_errors: 0

     rx_symbol_errors: 0

     rx_llc_mac_size_errors: 0

     rx_carrier_errors: 0

     rx_jabber_errors: 0

     rx_missed_errors: 0

     tx_abort_collision_errors: 0

     tx_carrier_errors: 0

     tx_buffer_underrun_errors: 0

     tx_heartbeat_errors: 0

     tx_window_errors: 0

```

----------

## Errtu

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> Okey so it is a router issue? i got a wrtg54gs with dd-wrt latest beta i already got ethool and it shows me this...

 

I don't know. I took a wild guess. I do see, however, that all the errors are rx buffer overflow errors:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>      rx_buffer_overflow_errors: 164
> ...

 

I google'd a little bit, but couldn't find something useful about it. I checked some servers here but they don't have any rx errors. I can imagine however, that since it's a wireless connection, things can be a little shaky  :Smile:  Also, since it's such a low number compared to the overall number of packets, i wouldn't worry too much about it.

----------

## Robin79

it isnt a wireless connection

----------

## JC99

What network card are you using, specifically what chip? I had a problem with a realtek chip that had errors shown here (http://canuckster.org/phpsysinfo) under the Err/Drop part. I upgraded to intel 10/100/1000 cards and the problem went away.

----------

## Robin79

```

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

```

That one

----------

## gerard27

Hi Robin79,

Take a look at this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3946286#3946286

I have the same card.Installing this patch cured it.

The sky2 module supplied in the kernels are giving plenty of problems.

Gerard.

----------

